# Blue Buffalo or Wellness



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Good morning everyone! Since the recall of Innova, I changed his food to Blue dry and canned. He actually likes it. It's been almost 2 weeks now. But for 3 days I noticed his morning poops are both normal & very soft and a lot! Should I continue with Blue and maybe give a little of the the canned food? (Wet I only give dinner time) OR changed to Wellness?? I've read both brands are very good. Which one is better? I know some of you feed ur loves Fromm but I don't think Petco has it. Appreciate your expertise.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh heard Taste of the Wild too is good.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*All I Can Say--Is I Have only used Wellness Small Bread Puppy/super 5 mix. I Have never had a problem. Maybe just lucky. But iam Not Changing it has been great.*
*Good Luck. Nickee**


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like to give a food a good month to see how it works. I feed canine caviar but I also have to mail order it from chewy.com. I love Fromm but it doesn't work for Rocky. I'd give it a couple more weeks and if it's not working out for him-then maybe try the wellness. I think both blue and wellness are good brands-though I do like wellness a bit more.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am feeding Jasmine Blue Buffalo grain free dried food and she loves it.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia eats Merrick's dry lamb with sweet potatoes and apples, but she gets Wellness wet mixed in the morning and straight at night.. She's eating very well, maybe a little too well...LOL*


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I just bought a bag of Wellness Core for small breeds. I'm slowly switching their food over to that. Maddie seems to really like it. She picked all of it out of her normal food that was mixed with it. I like that the pieces are super tiny so it's easier to eat!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wellness gave all three of mine soft, gooey poop, even though I introduced it very slowly. I've not tried Blue or Taste of the Wild. I have a little problem with pet foods that use marketing techniques that suggest our fluffs should eat like wolves....just me...no sound logic behind it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Wellness gave all three of mine soft, gooey poop, even though I introduced it very slowly. I've not tried Blue or Taste of the Wild. I have a little problem with pet foods that use marketing techniques that suggest our fluffs should eat like wolves....just me...no sound logic behind it.


Same here. Until the last few years of her life, Lady could eat anything, but not Wellness. It gave her loose stools, too, and lots of gas!

Wellness Core is 36% protein which many think is too high for a Maltese and other toy breeds. I would absolutely not feed that much protein unless my Maltese had a bile acids test as liver issues are so common in our breed. 

Wellness® CORE® Small Breed Dog Food - Food - Dog - PetSmart

High protein kibble is especially hard on the kidneys since kibble keeps dogs in a constant state of dehydration. I have been amazed that Bailey drinks about 1/3 the amount of water he did on Fromm kibble after I switched him to homecooked. IMHO, if you want to feed a high protein diet it should be raw or homecooked, not kibble.

Excellent article from Dr. Karen Becker:

Pet Food Mistake that Could Destroy Their Kidney and Liver


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I had Bella on Blue Buffalo grain free throughout her puppy hood and just recently switched to Fromm. She did great on the Blue but I wanted to try Fromm because she did have some tear staining and I wanted to see if switching food would help.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

We are switching Bella over from BB to Wellness Core. I started the process yesterday adding a little at a time. She took right to it. She has just been so itchy I need to try the grain free food. Time will tell.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've used both Wellness and Blue although I prefer Innova (before the recall). I primarily feed canned and use kibble only occassionally. I also home cook from time to time.

I prefere Blue to Wellness. Wellness stains the girls' breads and face and I seem to have more tearing when I use Wellness. Just my opinion.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advise. Best to keep Blue for now since he likes it. I guess he's having a few loose stools because he's not use to the transition..makes sense.


----------



## Radar's Mommy (Sep 11, 2008)

Blue Buffalo Small Breed - I have been feeding Radar this for about a year and recently he has been having tremers/shakes a lot. I just noticed that Blue Small Breed food has Oil from Rosemary in it. Could this be causing his shaking. What do you think? Is this something that we shouldn't be feeding our little ones even though it is supposed to be one of the best?

THANKS!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just started adding 1 teaspoon of the Blu puppy grain free to Boo's Royal Canine to get him to eat. He loves it so eventually I plan on switching the dry to Blu as well. My friends say it is great and it stopped their dogs from itching.


----------

